# Looking for an exhaust



## Chitown goat (Feb 10, 2012)

I have had my stock 06 gto for about a year now and am looking to put an exhaust on. I've had corsa recommended but I'm looking for a mean idle and a loud take off. I've also looked into JBA. Im familiar with the SLP loudmouth but i feel too many people have it and would like other options. I will also down the line add more mods but I want the right exhaust first. Anyone have any suggestions or experience with JBA or Corsa?


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

Long tube headers with spintech mufflers sound really great!!


----------



## DementedSix0 (Oct 13, 2010)

Ive had JBA and want impressed with it so i put some slp loudmouth 1s on it sounded pretty mean but if your looking for something different try kooks street screamer thats one badass sounding catback IMO. Good luck man.:cheers


----------



## wysocki396 (Oct 6, 2011)

06BLACKGTO64 said:


> Long tube headers with spintech mufflers sound really great!!


very much agreed! i love my long tube and spintechs

about to switch from the rear exit spintechs i have to spintech side exit.
no cat or res. either


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

LTs, get some power with your noise


----------



## GTOFortheWIN (Feb 13, 2012)

If you look Spintechs up on Youtube they sound the best to me. Good Luck Finding what your looking for.


----------



## Chitown goat (Feb 10, 2012)

I appreciate all the input. I plan on putting on headers and a big cam as well following the exhaust. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I had JBA on my 04. I liked it so much I bought JBA for my Mustang as well.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

And JBA makes SS LTs for our cars now. At a lower price than than all the competitors, other than OBX.


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

the only place ive seen the JBA long tubes listed for our cars is on Ebay, everywhere else they are listed for the G8, but it does say for GM 6.0...So I don't know if there is any major differences in design but i assume there is a reason that JBA never listed them for our cars....the model is JBA 6811S if anyone cares to search


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Those are the G8 ones. I've been in contact with Petronix/JBA directly. Model number you want is 6809S. 









They are 1 3/4" not 1 7/8" LTs and offer both catted and non catted mids. Prices I've seen for the LTs are about $750.


----------

